# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عضو جديد من سلطنة عمان

## عمار الموسوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا عضو جديد من سلطنة عمان

هل من ترحيب؟؟

----------


## fatemah

[IMG]http://img376.**************/img376/9259/1212424fg4.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## khozam



----------


## سيناريو

**


**


**


*حياك الله.......*
*لقد سعدنا بقدومك الينا* 
*اتمنا لك ان تفيد وتستفيد وتجد كل ماهو مفيد* 
*وان تقضي اجمل الاوقات معنا* 



*فمرحبا بك* 

*في انتظار مشاركاتك الجميلة .....*

----------


## Sweet Magic

{.. آلًسٌلآٍمٌ عًلْيٌكُمِ
••----------------------------------••
.
.
.
.
.
▫▪××▪▫


عمار الموسوي  
▫▪××▪▫


مرحباًوأهلاً بمن جاء إلينا . .
العز تجلى والنور هل علينا . .
بكل حبـ البشر لخالقـ الشمس والشجر . .
بعدد النبضـ فيـ قلوب البشر . .
بعدد ما رفرف الطير وغرد الكروانـ وغنى الحمامـُ . .
نقول لكـ أهلاً وسهلاً . .
أهلاً بك بقلوبنا قبل حروفنا . .
أهـلاً بـكـ لـتـنـثـر حـروفـ الأصـالـة وشـذا عطرهـا بـمنتدانا. . 

. .. .. .. .. .


شبكة الناصرة 

. .. .. .. .. .

حياكـ الله في منتدانا 
بكلـ شوقـ ننتظر مشاركاتكـ وإبداعاتكـ 

.
.
.
.
.
.


••----------------------------------••
‏Sweet Magic

----------


## فرح



----------


## همسات وله



----------


## ملاك الررروح



----------


## واحد فاضي



----------


## عفاف الهدى

حياك الله بينا يالعماني

البيت بيتك لا تخجل

بس اخوي عندنا فوق موضوع بعنوان 

من اين انت وكم عمرك

شاركنا فيه

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## قمرالناصره



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## شوق الربيع



----------


## ريحانة الحب



----------


## ايات الروح



----------


## كبرياء

*وأزادنت منتدياتنا ’’ شبــــــكهـ الناصـــــــــرهـ " بطلتكم الرائـــــعهـ عليها ..* 

*هنــــــــــــاا .. نبدي آرائنا فنجد لها مسانـــــد يفرحها .. أومعـــارض لها فنحاول* 

*إقنــــــــاعهـ فيــــهاا ..* 

*هنـــــــــــاا.. حيث لنزفنا طعم رائـع .. جراح ممزوجهـ بالأمل تعانقها بصمات رائعه* 

*من ردود أعضــــــائنا ..* 

*نحــــــن هنا .. لنرحب بقدومكـ .. فمنتدانــــــــــا يفتح ذراعيــهـ* 

*منتظـــــــــراً أفكــــــارائكـ .. آرائـــــكـ .. جراحكـ .. لمساتكـ ..* 

*فكــــــــــن معنـــــــــآآـآآ .. نكــن أخوهـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآآء*

----------


## مريم المقدسة



----------


## نبراس النور



----------


## ملاك الورد ..~



----------


## الرعب الصامت



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا بك اخي / عمار الموسوي








*لقد طرب القلب فرحا ً بقدومكم .. وامتـلأت العيون ضياءا بمشاهدتكم*
*فأنتم من تتفتق الأزهار حبا ً له ..وتخضر الحقول ودا ً لنسماته*
*فـمرحبــــــا ً بــقـــدومـــكم إلــى أهـلكم ... ووصــولــكم إلى بيتكم* 
*فـلقد سعــدنا بالنـظر إلـى شــخصكم ..وفرحنا صدقا ً بمجيئكم*
*ومن أعمـــــاق الفـــــؤاد نـــقول لكــم*




*(حللتم أهلاً ونزلتم سهلاً)*






أختكم / أميرة باحساسي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

مرحباً بك أخي الفاضل :-



*..*..عمار الموسوي..*..*



بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...



وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...



وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...



وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...



أهلاً وسهلاً بك...





.:* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:







بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...



بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...



وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...



مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...




















أختكم


»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## سر الوجود

السلام على من لهم في القلب شاني 
سلامن كثيرن ما ينعد بملايين 
بكل مافي في السماءمن طــــــير ......وبعدد ماجا النهار وراح الليل 
بكل شوق الصحاري للأمطار .....بكل مافي الأرض من أشجار 
وعدد مانزل عليها من أمطار 
بعدد مانبت الشجر والورد والزهــر 
وبعدد ماطلع القــــــمر ..وبعدد مانور الــــــــبدر 
بعدد مارفف الطير وغرد الكروان وغنى الحمام واليمــــــام 
أهلا وسهلا بك وسعداء جدا بأنضمامك معانا....
واهلا ..بك بيننا .. وكقلم ..ننتظر .. منه ..الكثير 
في ..انتظار ..هطول ..سحابة ..ابداعاتك
نتمنى ..لك ..التوفيق .. ومزيد .. من ..التوهج 
ويتمنى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات وأمتعها معانا بمنتداك قبل لا يصير منتدانا .. 
فمع المعرفة والترفيه نبحر لنصل إلى ضفة تقلنا حيث الأمان والحياة والجمال ..
نترقب مشاركاتك الدائمة ونرحب بك ثانية ..
دمت لنا سالماً ..
أعبق تحية وأرق سلام...

----------


## امبراطور الحب

_مساء الخير_


_اهلا وسهلا بيك الاخ عمار_


_نورت المنتدى حبي_


_في انتظار جديدكم_

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد



----------


## شموخ عزي

ياهلا فيكِ بيـن أخ ــوانك وأخ ــواتك
وإنشالله تستمتع مـعانـا
وتـفــيد وتـسـتفـيد
وبـ إنتـظار مشاركاتك وإبـداعك
سعـداء بـ تواجـدك
وحــيــاك الله
لاعدمناكِـ

تحياتيـــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## hope



----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية  ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## غروب 2008

*هلا والله ومرحبابالي لفونا 

زادت انوار المنتدى يوم الشرفونا*

*اهلا هلا وكل الهلايوم التقينا*

*حياكم الباري وفرحت ليالينا* 

*بكل الشوق نقول لكم اهلا وسهلا* 

*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتي* 

*غروووووووووووووووب*

----------


## طيف المشاعر



----------


## شوق المحبة



----------


## اسير الضلام



----------


## المستحييل



----------

